# MS IntelliMouse Explorer -langsamer Linkslick-



## thoru (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin...

bevor ich völlig die Nerven verliere und die zweite Mause dran glauben muss,
hoffe ich doch sehr das es hier jemanden gibt der mit bei folgendem
Problem weiterhelfen kann:

Meine MS IntelliMouse Explorer 4 reagiert auf manche Linksklicks EXTREM langsam,
sei es bei Links im Internet oder bei einem Einfachklick um z.B. eine Datei vom Desktop
zu öffnen. Wobei es beim nächsten Link oder der nächsten Datei scheinbar alle
wieder normal verläuft. Die neuste Intelli Software
hat das Problem nicht gelöst ebensowenig die Suche nach Viren, Malware o.ä.
die ohne Ergebnis verlief.
Zur Zeit läuft der Rechner unter WinXP SP2 und der neusten Patchsammlung von winfuture.de.

Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal im voraus.

cu
thoru


----------

